# my train videos



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello , I don't know how to link my movies to this forum but if you go to YOU TUBE and then to my site TODUS2 you can see my railroad . Hope you enjoy them ! Let me know . Mike D.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/_6q21DiUZq...3E%3Cparam name="allowFullScreen" value="true">e this is your railroad


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope that helped you. Your layout is fantastic. Is it track powered or battery.
All you have to do is to keep your MLS site open and go to youtube and copy the embed link and then go back to the MLS posting and paste to the you tubr icon on the upper part of the page
I went back and looked again. Looks like it is track power and you have done a great job with that much track. Looks real nice.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for looking and responding ! Like to hear feedback from like minded hobbiests . Thanks for the posting tip . The railroad is track powered using 1 feed for each loop . I used rail clamps on every joint and power it with a 15 amp Bridgewerks transformer .


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice layout, quite a forest!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Couldn't see the forrest for the trees! Nice layout.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking layout. Looks like the track crew needs to get the brush cutter and spray train up and running. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice use of landscaping and scenery has a very believable look to it. 

I noticed a common problem I have when photographing; I don't see the junk until after I've looked at the pics... I noticed you moved your smokes for the second pass.... The one thing I try the hardest to avoid showing! 
2 of my grand nephews saw me smoking and my neice told me that she told them; 'it's ok we love him anyway!' I'm a baaaaad man! lol 

John


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I started to say something about the "SMOKES" but did not. I smoked for over 50 years and quit 10 years ago. Have not missed them at all and at 5.00 to 6.00 a pack can buy alot of track and new touys.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for showing the video. I could watch g scale videos for hrs and yours was very enjoyable loved all the alberta spruse and other plants.


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys are good , caught me ! I'm trying to quit . The railroad needed a little tweaking when I took some of these movies but its hard sometimes to keep up with all the maintinence . I have around 400 Alberta Spruces to trim plus the groundcovers to cut back . I got a chuckle when you pointed out the cigarettes , thanks for the laugh !


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ride! Beautiful garden.


----------

